# Bush hires Halliburton/KBR to build detention camps in USA



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Bush hires Halliburton/KBR to build detention camps in USA *

(www.worldnetdaily.com)
Bush has inked a deal with Halliburton/KBR to build "detention camps" in the United States. Last year in 2006 KBR was award $3685 million to build detention camps in the United States that could be used to house American citizens during emergencies. Bush has also put out a directive that gives him dictatorial powers in an emergency.


----------

